# LOST GoPRO CAMERA



## ottadad (Aug 28, 2014)

If anyone finds a Go-Pro Hero 3+ with a black casing please PM me. There is a reward. I lost it while fishing up on the Provo River, I believe it was lost along the banks.


----------



## RASMUSSINSMOONSHADOW (Nov 26, 2014)

I believe I found the person that found your GoPro.


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Hope you find it quick but if not don't give up just yet.
http://gearjunkie.com/gopro-camera-found-in-river


----------



## RASMUSSINSMOONSHADOW (Nov 26, 2014)

I had posted on UtahWildlife.net about knowing where Ottodad's GoPro is, but he hasn't seen my posts to him. Any suggestions on another way to reach him?


----------



## ottadad (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanks so much. I don't get notifications on this site and so I'm a bit slow. I greatly appreciate your help.


----------



## RASMUSSINSMOONSHADOW (Nov 26, 2014)

So, did you get my long message with the guy's information in it? Have you contacted him yet? I'm dying to know!!!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Good on you for helping, but doesnt sound like the right one if that one had been in the water for 17 months and his was only last in teh last two months? REgardless, good on you for your efforts!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I've said it before, I'll say it again: Create a picture named REWARD.JPG that has your contact info within it and keep it on your camera SD cards. If anyone finds a camera and looks over the pictures, they will see that picture and give them a chance to contact you about it. Easy and simple.


-DallanC


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Hope you find it, I'd hate to loose one of mine.


----------



## RASMUSSINSMOONSHADOW (Nov 26, 2014)

Question for Ottadad. When and where exactly did you lose it. Because you joined in August of 2014, I figured it was yours. 

Did you lose it 17 months ago?


----------



## RASMUSSINSMOONSHADOW (Nov 26, 2014)

When did you actually lose it? I thought it was August 2014 since that was when it looks like joined Utah Wildlife. Or did you actually lose your 17 months ago? I thought that was someone else.


----------



## RASMUSSINSMOONSHADOW (Nov 26, 2014)

That's a PERFECT idea Dallan C. I guess a person could take a picture of their regular cameras with that same information. How did you hear about that?


----------



## RASMUSSINSMOONSHADOW (Nov 26, 2014)

http://provo.craigslist.org/laf/4771265426.html
This is what he said...BTW....his name is Charles.
"Found - GoPro (You Lost on the Provo River) (Provo River)
Today is November 20th, 2014.

You lost a GoPro 3+ Camera on August 29th, 2014 when you were tubing down the Provo river. Earlier in the day you were Zip Lining in Provo Canyon.

I will save the images from the 64 GByte card but donate the camera after 30 days.

Cheers,

CJH

post id: 4771265426

I tried to be discreet. Guess anybody can claim it now.
Go to craigslist.com / Provo Utah and when you get to this ad, click Reply and you'll see his email address and his phone number.
My last post.
Goodbye Folks!


----------

